# maybe a new cat owner friday!



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i might be gettin a 08 650 h1. anything important i need to know about this bike?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Update the bevels! Or you will be eventually anyway.


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

I have 2 07s, ones the 650H1 and the other is the 400 Auto both are grate bikes that IV little to no real problems with them and I'm real hard on my bikes. Just keep up with all maintenance, and IV yet to have any problems with the bevel gears but guess that might be an 08 thing to. If you need any help with or have any questions PM me.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i got it friday. ill post pictures soon!


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

here she is


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks nice how it ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty good


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks! it does pretty good! it spins those 30s good. not sure whats inside the clutch though. im lookin to get some monsters or 29.5s in the future for it!


----------

